# Community > Clubs >  Meet & greet @ NRA Nationals

## ebf

Who all from the forum will be there ?

 @steven, @DAF and myself will be there from the Welly side.

 @lost, I assume your dad is competing ?

Be good to say hi if anyone else is shooting.

----------


## steven

Im there every morning dropping my son off he's marking.  I am not shooting however, probably end up helping out here and there.

----------


## ebf

"Educational" day shooting the WRA Champs in pretty horrific conditions.

DAF and I ended up in the same squad. Listening to him grunt in pain after each shot with his open cannon was slightly more entertaining than trying to figure out what the hell the wind was doing  :Grin: 

Oh, and note to self - using a 500yds wind diagram for a 600yds shoot might not be the best option, doh !

Saw a real life Barnard 07 rifle today, very cool...

----------


## ebf

North vs South teams matches today. North Island cleaned up both TR and F-Class.

I became a honorary South Islander for the day  :Grin:  The less said about my performance the better  :Sick:  

Ah well, at least I am still learning new stuff each day of the compo  :Wink: 

*Lost*'s dad was the NI F coach and final shooter. Saw him shoot a 59/60 against insane time pressure @ 300yds, unreal shooting !

*DAF* came second overall in WRA yesterday, 1st in shorts, 3rd in longs. Good shooting mate, hope the shoulder is feeling better for tomorrow...

----------

